# Zenith 65E Grind Time



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

This might sound like a pointless question, but being quite new I'm still a 'ball-parker'! How long is your double shot set to? I know its a subjective question and may have many variables such as personal taste, bean etc, but it would be interesting to know.

I'm currently at 12.0. Managed to get my first shot through bottomless this morning without splatter! Even if it was slightly fast.

On another note, I'm using Jampit mahogany at the moment and some shots are coming out with a bubbly crema.

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How much weight do you get out at that setting?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

For Lavazza Dek (a medium roast) I use a setting of about 4.0 which for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds. For the Columbian Arabica SC decaff (from Has Bean I requested medium roast but it seems a lighter roast than the Lavazza Dek) I go down to about 3.25 which again for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds but the result seems too light and I've been advised on this forum to grind finer still allowing extraction time to lengthen until I get the desired result, which I'll do when my order order is ready to use. (The people advising me said that the 1:1.6 ratio was probably not right for the lighter Has Bean blend).

My first shots with the grinder (then set at about 7 or 8 I think) were real gushers, seeming like 498 gallons in 3 seconds!

Hope you get dialled in to your satisfaction really soon and enjoy the process


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sean, every bean will be different. As a rule of thumb, the lighter the roast the finer it needs to be ground which takes longer. As mentioned elsewhere, until your burrs are seasoned do not worry too much.

I remove the basket, zero the scales and grind into the basket and then weigh again. Once you know roughly where the coffee should sit in the basket before you tamp it, you can set the Zenith to run constantly and then judge by eye, confirming things with the sacles of course.

Mine are run in and with a darkish bean I am getting 16 gms out in around 12 seconds. On my K8, same amount in 4.2!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sean when was your Mahogany Jampit roasted? if you are using if before it has degassed properly that can result in a bubbly crema as can a pour which runs a little too fast.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

centaursailing said:


> For Lavazza Dek (a medium roast)


Never in a month of Sundays is Lavazza a medium roast, on any scale.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grinder s will have different zero points out the factory probably. Sailing s 5 setting won't be the same as someone else's...might not be massively different but won't be exact.

Lavazza isn't a medium roast on ant colour chart or scale.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How much weight do you get out at that setting?


I'm getting around 18g at the moment.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

centaursailing said:


> For Lavazza Dek (a medium roast) I use a setting of about 4.0 which for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds. For the Columbian Arabica SC decaff (from Has Bean I requested medium roast but it seems a lighter roast than the Lavazza Dek) I go down to about 3.25 which again for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds but the result seems too light and I've been advised on this forum to grind finer still allowing extraction time to lengthen until I get the desired result, which I'll do when my order order is ready to use. (The people advising me said that the 1:1.6 ratio was probably not right for the lighter Has Bean blend).
> 
> My first shots with the grinder (then set at about 7 or 8 I think) were real gushers, seeming like 498 gallons in 3 seconds!
> 
> Hope you get dialled in to your satisfaction really soon and enjoy the process


I'm set to about 4.5 at the moment. I'm not currently measuring output. Interesting reading though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Sean, every bean will be different. As a rule of thumb, the lighter the roast the finer it needs to be ground which takes longer. As mentioned elsewhere, until your burrs are seasoned do not worry too much.
> 
> I remove the basket, zero the scales and grind into the basket and then weigh again. Once you know roughly where the coffee should sit in the basket before you tamp it, you can set the Zenith to run constantly and then judge by eye, confirming things with the sacles of course.
> 
> Mine are run in and with a darkish bean I am getting 16 gms out in around 12 seconds. On my K8, same amount in 4.2!


How long would it normally take to season the burrs? It sounds like I'm probably not doing anything too drastically wrong.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

centaursailing said:


> For Lavazza Dek (a medium roast) I use a setting of about 4.0 which for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds. For the Columbian Arabica SC decaff (from Has Bean I requested medium roast but it seems a lighter roast than the Lavazza Dek) I go down to about 3.25 which again for 19g gives 30g out in 25-30 seconds but the result seems too light and I've been advised on this forum to grind finer still allowing extraction time to lengthen until I get the desired result, which I'll do when my order order is ready to use. (The people advising me said that the 1:1.6 ratio was probably not right for the lighter Has Bean blend).
> 
> My first shots with the grinder (then set at about 7 or 8 I think) were real gushers, seeming like 498 gallons in 3 seconds!
> 
> Hope you get dialled in to your satisfaction really soon and enjoy the process


You may be getting real gushers because you need to ditch the lavazza... Those beans will be ancient and not only roasted with no real care, but likely have been sitting in a warehouse somewhere for the best part of the year.

Get some lovely fresh beans and then try dialing in again


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Sean when was your Mahogany Jampit roasted? if you are using if before it has degassed properly that can result in a bubbly crema as can a pour which runs a little too fast.


It was roasted on 17th and says it was roasted for me although I didn't order until 20th! How long should degassing normally take? Strangely, I've done 4 shots today and none have splattered, although all have been bitter :/


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, awesome forum!

I have chucked a lot of supermarket crap through just playing around and getting used to it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

One more thing, the grind does tend to be very fluffy indeed. 18g makes a large mound but tamps to fit ok. This is probably normal?


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

how do you rate the grinder


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

slas111 said:


> how do you rate the grinder


I really can't complain. Does an awesome job and will protect me from the desire to upgrade for quite a while hopefully! My method and palate are not fine tuned enough to appreciate it fully, and its my first grinder so I'll never know the frustration of an entry-level grinder.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm with you Sean (even though I upgraded from a Vario-W which will now act as a spare just in case), I'm very happy with my 65E and suspect any taste returns on additional grinder upgrade expenditure in the future might not be significant. Oh yes, then there's the questions "how would I get anything larger to fit in our kitchen and, if I could how would I ever get agreement from my wife to have an extension for a coffee utility room?


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sean said:


> I really can't complain. Does an awesome job and will protect me from the desire to upgrade for quite a while hopefully! My method and palate are not fine tuned enough to appreciate it fully, and its my first grinder so I'll never know the frustration of an entry-level grinder.


I managed to bag a used one yesterday from here so will give it a go, I have a quamar m80e at the moment to try side by side.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Spent 750g of dialing in of my new 65E yesterday. Tried a couple of shots of my Hasbean beans. Thought I got it right, but this mornings coffee tasted a bit bitter.

Why is it that everyone appears to be trying to dial in 18g of coffee at the moment? I'm trying to dial in 15g with a 34g pour.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dont understand some of the long grind times I am seeing here. Sure grinding very very fine will increase grinding time a bit, but unless they are really stale beans, you won't have to grind that fine. My grind times for 18g when testing were around 10-12s depending on fineness and the Vesuvius needs a fairly fine grind with some coffees. Also lots of talk about grinding on 4 or 11 or whatever, which is meaningless unless the zero point on all grinders is actually 0....which of course it may not be.

1. Check your Zero points by spinning burrs with fingers on empty clean grinder, until they start touching.....that number is "your" zero, then give your numbers from that reference point. e.g. if grinder A 0 is actually 0 and grinder B 0 point is at 2, then 5 steps coarser from the 0 point is 5 and 7 respectively for each grinder.

2. Then try and normalise beans e.g. normal and small, light and dark....

These 2 steps should have you all comparing apples with apples on grind times.....if then it's a lot slower than say 12s for 18g, open the grinder, check everything inside the burr chamber and give it a clean.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

damn. i didnt do that when mine arrived yesterday.

Can I just add 15g of beans (currently about 10.5secs) to my grinder and run it through until empty? That's what i used to do with my MC2.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You could but then why did you buy a grinder with expensive electronics?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

but then the beans go off if you leave them in the hopper.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How many shots do you drink a day?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Whole beans do not go off straight away in a hopper, they will age quicker in direct sunlight but they should be good in a hopper for three or four days


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/single-dosing-forget-it


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

interesting. I'll take that advice then. I get through a packet a week, no problem.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

...so why is 18g a good weight that people are grinding? How much pour are you getting from that?

Something else I didnt appreciate when i was dialing in....I was finding that as i was making it more coarse the lighter the weight and consequently the finer i took it, the heavier the dose would become.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

frustin said:


> damn. i didnt do that when mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> Can I just add 15g of beans (currently about 10.5secs) to my grinder and run it through until empty? That's what i used to do with my MC2.


I wouldn't recommend single dosing on a Zenith due to retention, you're better off banging a load of beans in the hopper and doing a couple of 1 second purges before making a series of drinks or making your first drink of the day.

Single dosing is time consuming and really defeats the object of having an on-demand grinder, as you've got to weigh (or pre-weigh) the beans in and then your output into the portafilter.

Do you ever tare off your portafilter and weigh that once all off the coffee is seemingly out of the grinder?

I'd be really surprised if you got out what you put in on the Zenith, I have to rock mine back and forth get most of the retained grounds out and that isn't all of it either!

I get about 18g out anywhere from 7 - 8.5 seconds on my Zenith.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

it does thanks Beanosaurus.

what's with the 18g amount? why is everyone grinding 18g? why not 15g for example?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

the 'zero' on my 65e using Dave's advice of spinning the burrs by hand (with the machine off...!) was '9' so 1 below the '0' marked on the dial, with this my espresso grind is around 5, I'm getting 18G out at this setting in about 10.5 seconds and thats giving me 34g out in 32seconds on the R58.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

18g again. any tell me why please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frustin said:


> 18g again. any tell me why please?


Its a dose, 18g isn't set in stone

Perhaps they are using 18 g VST baskets.

I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it's just the accepted norm now. Some swear by more, some swear by less. As with everything, it comes down to personal taste. 18g is a good starting place for anyone starting out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mrsimba said:


> the 'zero' on my 65e using Dave's advice of spinning the burrs by hand (with the machine off...!) was '9' so 1 below the '0' marked on the dial, with this my espresso grind is around 5, I'm getting 18G out at this setting in about 10.5 seconds and thats giving me 34g out in 32seconds on the R58.


sounds about right


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Dont understand some of the long grind times I am seeing here. Sure grinding very very fine will increase grinding time a bit, but unless they are really stale beans, you won't have to grind that fine. My grind times for 18g when testing were around 10-12s depending on fineness and the Vesuvius needs a fairly fine grind with some coffees. Also lots of talk about grinding on 4 or 11 or whatever, which is meaningless unless the zero point on all grinders is actually 0....which of course it may not be.
> 
> 1. Check your Zero points by spinning burrs with fingers on empty clean grinder, until they start touching.....that number is "your" zero, then give your numbers from that reference point. e.g. if grinder A 0 is actually 0 and grinder B 0 point is at 2, then 5 steps coarser from the 0 point is 5 and 7 respectively for each grinder.
> 
> ...


hi dave hope you can give me a bit of advice.. i bought a used zenith 65e and am really struggling with it..its clumping really bad.. have added some photos of clumping and burrs.. any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have not long had zenith 65e and R58, i need to do this to see where zero is. I have not weighed or anything yet and do not get clumping as above. I do find though on around 18 seconds there is to much and it spills over each time, so does that mean to much or is that whats needed over fill like?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi @lee1980

I'm not sure I understand what you're asking, but I have an R58 and a 65E (now packed away as I upgraded).

I'm not sure why you're grinding for 18 seconds if that overfills the basket. The idea is that you get some scales and weigh what comes out. You then set the timer on the 65E to give you the dose you want. From my notes, and it changes from one bean to another, but as a rule I got 18g of coffee (for my VST 18g basket) in about 10". The exact time depends on the bean, and the grind level I need for getting the right amount of espresso out. So, for example, I would tare the scales with the basket on, set the 65E to 10". See how much grinds I got and top up or scoop a bit off until I had 18g in the basket. (I set the 'single' button to its minimum for topping up and purging purposes)

Then I'd pull a shot on the R58 and weigh it as I go. I'll stop the shot at (say) 36g, and take a note of the time it took. I taste it and make a decision on whether I need to grind tighter or coarser. Once I've got it bang on and I'm happy with the espresso, I play with the grind timer to get it as close to 18g each time. (You can only really do that after you have dialled in, as grind level will affect the time it takes to get a given amount of grinds).

Hope that helps


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gosh how much was the upgrade?

Ooops my bad should of been 8 seconds not 18!

Thanks for info I think a small scale is the next purchase. I guess will always be that element of grinds about the ares in front of grinder/tamp area as thats part of getting the basket filled right to.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers! I bought a Ceado E37s which is about twice the 65E. I must have been feeling rich that day as really it was way out of my budget, but coffee makes people do mad things! It was 'FOMO' and 64mm vs 83mm burr envy! I still think the 65E is a great little grinder though, so easy to use, and to clean the burrs without affecting grind. I miss the little light too! The E37s grinds about twice as fast (irrelevant at home) and the bigger burrs and more powerful motor give a better grind consistency, which helps bring out more depth of flavours. Whether it's worth twice a 65E is subjective, but now I've got it I'm keeping it! I am unlikely to upgrade again.

I would think if you're over filling a basket in 8 " with a 65E you're too coarse (unless it's a very dark roast). But the only way you'll know is to spend a tenner on a set of jewellery scales on ebay. With £2.5k worth of kit you're mad if you don't get some cheap scales to help you dial in and get a consistent ratio. I'd suggest some that will weigh 1 or 2kg with 0.1g resolution. That way, you can weigh (and zero) the portafilter and grind straight into the basket. (The portafilter on an R58 weighs over 500g so don't go for a 500g set).

As for spillage, you can get a funnel (either a 'proper' one like the Coffee Catcha, or just cut down a yoghurt pot to help keep all the grinds in the basket).

;-)


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm quite new to it all, but that sounds even better than 65e and I thought I spent enough, I would not say 65e is small either lol, when it arrived wife was like really? We don't have the hugest of kitchens either.

Hehe 65 is sooo fast and quiet compared to old bean to cup machine so win win there.

I need to do the 0 point thing above to find it, as I guess finest point could be past 0 like and its stepless. I will get one for sure so much to learn, though I am in for the long haul and didn't expect it be to easy. Another reason I didn't get Jura bean to cup in the end.

Its not much spillage and be good if could angle the fork down some not sure if can, besides I guess some will spill if level and tamp to really.

The R58 looks amazing to.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

also just ordered a naked portafilter with 21g basket, so guess will need to weigh out 21g then, hoping this will also give me a bit more room for weighing and be no spouts dropping down.

Scales on the way to!


----------



## psy_Gr (Sep 6, 2015)

eddie57 said:


> hi dave hope you can give me a bit of advice.. i bought a used zenith 65e and am really struggling with it..its clumping really bad.. have added some photos of clumping and burrs.. any thoughts on what it might be?


Make sure that you are not grinding too fine. If this is not the case, remove the clump crusher you may see major improvement!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Based on your other thread of not getting first drips until 30 seconds, I think you are just grinding way too fine. That will also exacerbate clumping. But clumping is really the least of your worries and hugely overblown in my humble opinion. If you so much as touch a clump it will break up, yet you're probably tamping with 30lb force. Ok, clumps make it slightly harder to get a nice distribution before tamping but they're not responsible for most problems.

Try the standard double basket and 18 grams - weighed - at a coarser grind - and weigh the espresso coming out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Until the dose weight is know and consistent then we are all guessing whether it's too fine a grind, too big a dose or both.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Following a return and refund of my second failed Baratza Sette 270w, after much research, I bought a Zenith. I have had it about a week at the moment and really think it's solid compared to the Sette, although I Have not had a shot from it yet!

I realise the burrs require some kgs through them before I will achieve any consistency and be able to pull shots, however after more than a kg through, I am no where close to espresso range.

My "zero point" is at 1, ie where the burrs begin to touch and I am grinding at 1.5 on the dial. This does not seem to be right?

I will post a pic of the grind I am getting.









Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks a bit coarse for espresso judging by eye from the pic. Is that at 1.5?


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes that's my concern, it's the finest I would dare to go, yes 1.5!


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Therefore, I suppose my question to others that have owned a Zenith, is this normal and does it start grinding finer as the burrs are seasoned or should I be contacting Bella barista for a return?


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks coarse to me from memory of mine is almost powder like at times to fine even. Im pretty sure I can't see like bits of the shell to bean like in your pic as they are so small like. I have gone down to like 1, but not done the early test to see where 0 is where i think the burrs near touch at finest setting apparently it varies between each one as no one is exact at 0.

I am a relative newbie though. I did put about 750g through mine of supermarket beans running it at different settings before used properly.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks lee, I appreciate your response. I am really concerned about mine as I do not expect such a coarse grind at the finest setting. I will contact Bella and get their views.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

No worries, It looks more like what I get outa my caffalano hand grinder sort thing.

Be ok will Bella I got my zenith and R58 from them, great service so far!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

SpressoSnob said:


> Thanks lee, I appreciate your response. I am really concerned about mine as I do not expect such a coarse grind at the finest setting. I will contact Bella and get their views.


I can only speak of my Olympus 75e but suspect the Zenith will be similar. Your pictured grind is way too course so I cannot imagine that your setting is anywhere near the touching point zero. My espresso grind is around the 2 mark but the touching point is finer >> Past zero and at 6. I suspect that you are a good full rotation of the dial away from where you want to be.

Purge beans, switch the machine off, remove hopper, rotate brass auger by fingers whilst slowly tightening the grind setting knob. You can then find touching point without any fear. Then back off three quarters turn or whatever and see how that looks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> I can only speak of my Olympus 75e but suspect the Zenith will be similar. Your pictured grind is way too course so I cannot imagine that your setting is anywhere near the touching point zero. My espresso grind is around the 2 mark but the touching point is finer >> Past zero and at 6. I suspect that you are a good full rotation of the dial away from where you want to be.
> 
> Purge beans, switch the machine off, remove hopper, rotate brass auger by fingers whilst slowly tightening the grind setting knob. You can then find touching point without any fear. Then back off three quarters turn or whatever and see how that looks.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, that is exactly what I have done already, twice, as I could not believe it was the finest myself! As mentioned my "zero" touching point is around 1 and I ground the above at 1.5.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Something is not right with that. My 65E happens to have a Zero point that is almost exactly zero, (which is nice, but ultimately only a reference point). With a zero of zero, my espresso grind was more like 2 or 3 and looked a lot finer than that! I needed to grind for 10 seconds on average to get 18g in the basket. It looks to me like your burrs are way too far apart, which is probably why someone else above questioned whether you've really found your zero (where burrs just touch). I have every confidence that Bella Barista will get you sorted though - just give them a call.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you taken the top plate off and check whether there's nothing in between the burrs? That's far too coarse.

Maybe give it a thorough clean and try and again. If you can keep coming back to the same, then I'll definitely give BB a ring for sure!

I haven't had any experience with the 65e or Zenith, but owned an Eureka Mignon which I believe is somewhat similar in terms of adjustments.

Good luck!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah that's so coarse I'd almost expect the OP to take the top off and find a transport spacer between the burrs! 3 screws - 2 minute job, got to be worth checking there's nothing stopping the top plate from seating correctly.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mine didnt have any transport spacer, well I didnt check either! unless BB remove it but guess wouldn't if put in by manufacturer.

I must check see where my 0 point is to, i guess where the teeth of burrs almost touch.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks all, I have not taken the top burr out yet. That is my plan for tonight and will then let you know... I have been in contact with BB and they advised that I send them a video which will be my next step.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok taking the top burr off was the best advice, I could clearly see that it was far away from the other burr and amazingly it was actually a full revolution from the actually touching the other burr. I am now dialling in my beans between 4-5 from the real zero point which is fantastic. Thanks for all the feedback, you really helped me out!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent! Glad it helped!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

SpressoSnob said:


> Ok taking the top burr off was the best advice, I could clearly see that it was far away from the other burr and amazingly it was actually a full revolution from the actually touching the other burr. I am now dialling in my beans between 4-5 from the real zero point which is fantastic. Thanks for all the feedback, you really helped me out!


Good its sorted, do you mean on numbers 4-5 or 4-5 on the scale from your zero point?

I need to do this with mine if the finest point is 4-5 on mine then im not getting it in right spot either lol, I so wish we had a work top space with no cupboards above does make grinder and machine chores difficult!


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

lee1980 said:


> Good its sorted, do you mean on numbers 4-5 or 4-5 on the scale from your zero point?
> 
> I need to do this with mine if the finest point is 4-5 on mine then im not getting it in right spot either lol, I so wish we had a work top space with no cupboards above does make grinder and machine chores difficult!


It's 4-5 from my zero point which is actually past 0 and around 9. So there is plenty of adjustment now! not sure what I was touching previously but it was not the bottom burr!

If you are grinding in the above range and getting good shots it may not be necessary to adjust too much. It is critical to know where your zero point is though as a reference. You will continually adjust as you change beans, as beans age and changes in humidity etc. I highly recommend taking the top burr off, you will need to in any case for cleaning every every couple of weeks depending on usage.

Coffee is extremely complex with so many variables and grind is a critical one but certainly there are many other factors to consider as you will see discussed on this forum. This is one of the reasons I enjoy It so much as there is always something new to learn and experience!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

In work at the mo but how can i see gap between burrs as seemed quite recessed in machine like and removing it will not show me gap?

If I can see gap do i just turn the grind know to see where they get closest?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't try to do it by eye. With the grinder switched off, just twizzle the central auger to rotate the bottom burr. Whilst spinning the burrs by hand, adjust the adjuster towards finer, and keep going until you feel the burrs start to catch/rub each other. That's your zero point. Then you just need to find the setting that works for your beans.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I see, now ok. I guess the reason to do this is the adjuster is not at zero like, can the dial on knob be moved or something if one knows the zero point?

You would think if they all vary like they would be calibrated at factory so all are finest at near zero?

Or is this what its like for all grinders?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think you can 'calibrate' them (ie move the numbers to your zero). It's just that is useful to know where your zero is, so that any numbers quoted by other 65E owners can have the appropriate offset applied (if they know their zero point) - otherwise numbers are meaningless. My burrs touch when the indicator is pointing just a fraction before 0. So, suppose I say "espresso grind for bean X is around 3 on the Zenith" and your zero point is closer to 9, you'd set yours up at 2-and-a-bit to approximate my '3'. That's all. Of course the big thing is to make sure you're not 1 whole revolution away from zero - as per post #60. Once you know that the burrs have touched and you've only backed off by 2 or 3 on the dial, you do at least know you're in the right place. Other than that, it's just a number and only relative to your zero.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Finally i twiddled my auger, and my point where they touch is about 8.5-9, currently on 1.5-2 gets me 18g at 7.5 secs to.

one thing when added more beans yesterday, it didn't gring motor whirs but no grind, is the like to save any damage?

had it a few times before randomly to. When adding new beans should i just pour in or push the plastic thingy in first then release beans?


----------

